# Anyone use Getaround for Uber?



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

As stated in another post. The price for a hertz rental in my market went up. So I started looking at other options. I found out Uber has a deal with Getaround for a car to use on Uber but for hourly rates.

I reserved one yesterday for 10 hours. It's about $5 an hour so it was about $50 but Uber pays for your first day (up to 10 hours) so all I had to pay was a booking fee of $1.50. Gas/unlimited miles are included so it was an essentialy expense free day. witch was great in my book.

So I was wondering if this is worth it for some of you guys? I did the calculations and renting a Getaround car for an entire week is about the same price it is to rent a car at hertz for 1 month. But you basically eliminate your gas expenses since gas is included.

I guess I could just rent the Getaround car for just the hours I need it but I feel like it's a bit of a hassle since I have to keep picking the car up everyday and get it back on time. I almost didn't make it back on time last night because my last ride of the day was an out of area ride that took 3 hours round trip to complete. Anyways your thoughts on Getaround/Uber?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Interesting. I learn new shit every day on here. Also I feel your pain @ getting it back on time because I can never ever uber and be on time anywhere afterwards.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

$5/hour for a car with unlimited miles and they pay for your gas? If so that is a solid deal. How many miles do you drive in an hour? My vehicle with gas and maintenance amortized and depreciation runs me $.25/mile (gas is only half that cost). To hit $5 I need drive only 20 miles and I think my hourly average is more around 30. Many people forget the rest of the cost of running a car. In many cases gas isn't even half of it.

I wonder if this car also gives you full phase 1 insurance?

It would be interesting to run the numbers on hour it impacts taxes though. You could only deduct the $5 hour not actual miles so if you did 30 miles instead of $16 deducted you get only $5.



Uber Crack said:


> Interesting. I learn new shit every day on here. Also I feel your pain @ getting it back on time because I can never ever uber and be on time anywhere afterwards.


set destination feature on a timer!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> $5/hour for a car with unlimited miles and they pay for your gas? If so that is a solid deal. How many miles do you drive in an hour? My vehicle with gas and maintenance amortized and depreciation runs me $.25/mile (gas is only half that cost). To hit $5 I need drive only 20 miles and I think my hourly average is more around $30. Many people forget the rest of the cost of running a car. In many cases gas isn't even half of it.
> 
> I wonder if this car also gives you full phase 1 insurance?
> 
> ...


Mind = blown!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> $5/hour for a car with unlimited miles and they pay for your gas? If so that is a solid deal. How many miles do you drive in an hour? My vehicle with gas and maintenance amortized and depreciation runs me $.25/mile (gas is only half that cost). To hit $5 I need drive only 20 miles and I think my hourly average is more around 30. Many people forget the rest of the cost of running a car. In many cases gas isn't even half of it.
> 
> I wonder if this car also gives you full phase 1 insurance?
> 
> ...


Would be a good deal on weekends nights.

But on weekdays around here sometimes you could go an hour between trips.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Would be a good deal on weekends nights.
> 
> But on weekdays around here sometimes you could go an hour between trips.


I know different markets are different but in Sacramento I don't really have down time ever. I have a question, do you not accept rides a certain distance away? I mean, would you take down time rather than a 10 minute away ride, or do you accept those rides? Sac is pretty sprawled out so I take rides that are 10 mins away. Is that why I don't have down time? What's your limit on distance?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I know different markets are different but in Sacramento I don't really have down time ever. I have a question, do you not accept rides a certain distance away? I mean, would you take down time rather than a 10 minute away ride, or do you accept those rides? Sac is pretty sprawled out so I take rides that are 10 mins away. Is that why I don't have down time? What's your limit on distance?


During slower times I often accept 20 or even 25 minute ETA rides, as long as the rider rating is high enough. I notice that the 20-25 min pings when I send them a text advising of the ETA, about 50% cancel. I've also had to cancel a few of them too since a lot of times they call me (ironically when I'm usually just a block or two away) to rant at me for taking too long to get there.

During a busier time I will reject longer distance ETA rides only because shorter ones are around the corner. The lowest my acceptance rate has ever gone is probably around 85% but usually it is closer to 100%. Right now it is 93%. I've accepted 41 out of the last 44 Uber ride requests, and 2 of those I rejected because I got a Lyft ping at the same time.

Sunday night I was online for about 6 hours with both Uber and Lyft on, and did about 6 trips, 3 in the first five hours, and 3 of them in the last hour... (then I had a flat tire and had to stop for the night.) Took a 45 minute nap twice with the app on, one of those naps was right in downtown Reno in the busiest area. One ping was a 15 minute ETA, one was a 21 minute ETA, and the others were between 5 and 12 minutes. I accepted all trips but did cancel one trip when the guy called me up and asked me if I was lost and why it was taking so long.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> During slower times I often accept 20 or even 25 minute ETA rides, as long as the rider rating is high enough. I notice that the 20-25 min pings when I send them a text advising of the ETA, about 50% cancel. I've also had to cancel a few of them too since a lot of times they call me (ironically when I'm usually just a block or two away) to rant at me for taking too long to get there.
> 
> During a busier time I will reject longer distance ETA rides only because shorter ones are around the corner. The lowest my acceptance rate has ever gone is probably around 85% but usually it is closer to 100%. Right now it is 93%. I've accepted 41 out of the last 44 Uber ride requests, and 2 of those I rejected because I got a Lyft ping at the same time.
> 
> Sunday night I was online for about 6 hours with both Uber and Lyft on, and did about 6 trips, 3 in the first five hours, and 3 of them in the last hour... (then I had a flat tire and had to stop for the night.) Took a 45 minute nap twice with the app on, one of those naps was right in downtown Reno in the busiest area. One ping was a 15 minute ETA, one was a 21 minute ETA, and the others were between 5 and 12 minutes. I accepted all trips but did cancel one trip when the guy called me up and asked me if I was lost and why it was taking so long.


20-25 is too long!! Unless you actually need to be in that area anyway, uber will ever get its act together as long as people accept pings that far. The last one I got for 20 minutes away was 12 miles. Laughed out loud and hit "no thanks". The ping 1.5 min before it was 5.8 miles which I also ignored. I no longer care what my acceptance rating is. 84% currently on uber and less than 70 with lyft. These companies will not pay me to drive into the middle of nowhere without knowing the fare amount and so I won't do it. Not worth my time. If your vehicle costs 25 cents a mile to run (I am sure it isn't less than 20) it costs you a few bucks just to get at the pickup location. They want a two mile ride guess what you blew 30 min to make literally $0.

This is 100% bad business and is precisely why taxi companies have always had a reasonable minimum fare. Driving 20 min for a $3.66 take-home is bad business. You never want to open yourself up to actually losing money on a ride and the only way to ensure net profit on all rides is never accept these obscene pings.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> 20-25 is too long!! Unless you actually need to be in that area anyway, uber will ever get its act together as long as people accept pings that far. The last one I got for 20 minutes away was 12 miles. Laughed out loud and hit "no thanks". The ping 1.5 min before it was 5.8 miles which I also ignored. I no longer care what my acceptance rating is. 84% currently on uber and less than 70 with lyft. These companies will not pay me to drive into the middle of nowhere without knowing the fare amount and so I won't do it. Not worth my time. If your vehicle costs 25 cents a mile to run (I am sure it isn't less than 20) it costs you a few bucks just to get at the pickup location. They want a two mile ride guess what you blew 30 min to make literally $0.
> 
> This is 100% bad business and is precisely why taxi companies have always had a reasonable minimum fare. Driving 20 min for a $3.66 take-home is bad business. You never want to open yourself up to actually losing money on a ride and the only way to ensure net profit on all rides is never accept these obscene pings.


That's true... I've definitely lost money or barely broke even on a lot of the long ETA trips I've done. Sometimes I accept the rides out of sheer boredom. But I often have good luck with getting a tip on long ETA pings for high rated (4.95+) riders though, when they only go a short distance. So overall I probably make a tiny profit on long ETA trips between tips and far destination pings.

A low rated rider is a lot less likely to get a ride from me for a long ETA... less likely to be profitable, and higher likelihood of getting a bad rating for taking too long to get there.

During busier times when there is a high likelihood of getting pings I am more selective.

Certain ping locations are also indicative of a long ride too... There is an industrial park roughly 20 miles outside of town and so far every ping I've accepted from there has brought me back to town. Assuming the cost per mile driven was $0.30, that's $12 in expense to get there and back and the driver pay from the fare will be about $20 most likely for that particular pickup location... so that's about $8 profit for maybe 50 minutes of driving. If my expenses are closer to 20 cents a mile then it is about $12 in profit.


----------

